# MySQL Anbindung



## kukonia (7. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal eine Frage zur Datenbankanbindung, da ich mich mehr mit java beschäftigen möchte. Ich habe unter win xp eine MySQL Datenbank installiert und möchte nun per Java-Progrämmchen (aus dem Internet geholt) einfach einmal die Daten auslesen. Die Datenbank heisst test und die Tabelle lieferanten. ich bekomme aber immer diese Fehlermeldung:



> Fehler bei ODBC-JDBC-Bridgejava.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver



Der Code:


```
import java.sql.*;

public class Main
{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
    try {
      Class.forName( "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" );
    }
    catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) {
      System.out.println( "Fehler bei ODBC-JDBC-Bridge" + e );
      return;
    }

    Connection conn;
    Statement stmt;
    ResultSet rSet;

    try
    {
      String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/test";
      conn = DriverManager.getConnection( url, "root@localhost", "" );
      stmt = conn.createStatement();

      String sqlQuery = "SELECT id,LFR_NAME FROM lieferanten";
      rSet = stmt.executeQuery( sqlQuery );

      while ( rSet.next() )
        System.out.println ( rSet.getString(1) + "\t" + rSet.getString(2) );

      stmt.close();
      conn.close();
    }
    catch ( SQLException e )
    {
      System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage" + e );
      return;
    }
  }
}
```

Ich fragemich, wo dieser Treiber für MYSQL installiert sein soll, bzw. liegen soll unter windows... und was das Problem überhaupt ist. 

Vielen Dank.


Grüße

Kukonia


----------



## abollm (7. Mrz 2005)

Kann das mal einer von den Mods verschieben?


----------



## DP (7. Mrz 2005)

1. falsches forum
2. zig mal beantwortet
3. suche benutzen
4. zu


----------

